# Fat does and skinny does all getting the same feed



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 4 boer does. They all eat together and they get a total of about 2.5 to 3 pounds of kent full bore show feed. I have a 50% boer doe that is half boer half Nubian and she is a skinny girl and then I have a higher percentage doe that just seems really fat. They all get the same amount. Should I change the amount of feed there getting? I seperAted the heavier doe it feeding time because I was watching them eat and she had a whole trough all to herself and she was pigging out and would t let any one else eat out of it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would separate, or tie them to there own feed trough. I can't let my dairy does eat without clipping them up, 1 pig in the bunch LOL!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First let's see if I have the right person  doesn't she have a kid on her or newly weaned?? And if you are who I think you are lol he's a big boy. She may have gave everything to that kid and that's why she is thin. I have. Good handful of girls that will give everything to her kids and end up being thin at weaning time. Once the kids are pulled they start packing on the weight....without being separated or gave anything extra. 
She is also part Nubian...and a lot my half dairy just never get as plump as my boers...ever. 
Honestly if she was mine I would keep her right where she is since no one is pushing her out of the way. If I was really concerned about her then I would pull her once or twice a day and give her some good grain with calf manna in it. 
And this is if I know she isn't wormy 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, totally agree with Jessica.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am the same person! So yes she did have a kid on her but is pretty much dried up. She already looks a lot better than she did, her hair is totally different! She is almost dried up to. Just not as heavy!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I may take a while. My does had their kids pulled roughly two months ago and they're all dried up, but are still looking thin. They eat well, and they're healthy, but still thinner than a Boer would originally look, especially those who fed large kids, or triplets.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's just a good mama and gave it all to her baby  she's a good girl even though it's frustrating lol. I have one doe who had twins and did a wonderful job on them. She got run down bad even with pulling her and giving extras. She looked starved to death  I pulled the kids a little early since they were the biggest and now a little over a month later she looks just a tad thin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think she looks really good. She is half Nubian so she does have that dairy look to her. I say she is just right and beautiful. She will gain not that she is not giving to the baby anymore. hlala:


----------

